# اسماء بعض المحرضين علي كنيسة القديسين وكنيسة سيدة النجاة



## انا مصري مسيحي (2 يناير 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين​​ هكذا قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي​"إن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم. لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، فلذلك يبغضكم العالم. اذكروا الكلمة التي قلتها لكم: أن ليس عبد أعظم من سيده. فإن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم أيضاً." انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 15​​​ قبل بداية كلامي والتطرق للحديث في هذا الموضوع اريد ان يعلم جميع ابناء مصر المسيحيين انا الارهاب الاسلامي يخرج من (( القري الريفية المصرية في صعيد مصر بنسبه اكبر من شمال مصر )) وهما الملقبين في العالم بتنظيم القاعدة وذلك نظرآ لفقر وتدني المستوي الثقافي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي في مثل هذه (( القري الريفية ))والكارثة الكبري التي سوف تودي بخراب ودمار مصر وسوف تصبح في القريب العاجل مثل العراق والسودان وسوف يحل عليها الخراب والدمر اذ لم يبتر هؤلاء المتطرفين من مصرنا الحبيبة 

في البداية ترجع الي قصة ملفقة لحجة اخذتها بعض الجهات المصرية الممولة لتنظيم القاعدة للدولة الاسلامية في مصر التي تقوم بتصدير الارهاب المصري الخالص الي العالم اجمعه وذلك لتنفيذ اجندات ارهابية في مصر ضد المسيحين العزل والهدف منها التخلص والقضاء علي المسيحين المصريين وسوف اسرد لحضراتكم بعض الاسماء التي جندهم بعض العاملين المتطرفين لدي الحكومة المصرية الراعية للارهاب الدولي  علي النحو التالي وبترتيب الاحداث  ​ 

1-المحرض الرئيسي لتفجيرات كنيسة القديسين في مصر وسيدة النجاة في العراق والذي نجحت فكرة حلقته الشهيرة علي اليوتيوب مع موقع المرصد الاسلامي ضد التنصير الذي شحن ضعاف النفوس بنبذ العنف​ ابو يحيي الصرماني
​




​​*خالد حربي مذيع المرصد*​



​​
اولآ الداعية المتطرف والمسؤال عن خطف واسلمت النساء والبنات المسيحيات الشيخ (مفتاح محمد فاضل) المعروف باسم (​​*أبو يحيى الصرماني*) وهو قروي من ارياف صعيد مصر وهو يعيش في قرية الصرماني التابعة لمركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا وتقع هذه القرية في غرب مركز سمالوط والاغلبية الكاسحه او جميع سكان القرية مسلمين .السيرة الذاتية سريعآ عنه *مفتاح محمد فاضل الملقب باابو يحيي الصرماني هو من* عائلة بسيطة كان والده يعمل جزارآ في هذه القرية ولكن نظرآ لعدم وجود مسيحين بالقرية اتاحه له الافكار السامة المعادية للمسيحين عزم علي تجنيد فريق للعمل لديه سرآ لفتح مركز لأسلمه البنات وقبض الاموال لذلك من بعض الشخصيات الاسلامية الناشطة في القاهرة .​ 
الشيخ مفتاح محمد فاضل والملقب با ابو يحيي الصرماني ابن المنيا معروف لدي اجهزة امن الدولة بالمنيا بالدور الذي يقوم به بالعملية الخطف ونشر الفتن الطائفية والتحريض ضد المسيحين في جميع جلساته ايضآ والتضليل والكذب نظرآ لانعدم المبدء لديهم كعائلة قدمت احد ابنائها لتنفيذ الثأر فيه وهو شقيق ذلك الشيخ وايضآ له ملف كامل لدي امن الدولة عن نشاطه الاجرامي واتصله ببعض المجاهدين لتنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الرافدين في العراق ( دولة العراق الاسلامية ) ​​*ما هو دور الصرماني في تلك التفجيرات *
*أبو يحيى الصرماني هو اول شخص قام بتصوير فيديو بشكل حلقة كاملة بعنوان *الشيخ* ابو يحيى** يرويى للمرصد الإسلامي لمقاومة التنصير يروي قصة إسلام الاخت كامليا شحاته منذ بدايتها وحتى اعتقالها وتسليمها للكنيسة* *وهو الفيديو الذي اخذها حماه الاسلام في الرد الرادع علي المسيحين ولم يعطوا الفكر لانفسهم لمشاهدة الفيديو الصادر من كاميليا التي تؤكد انها مازالت علي المسيحية وان من قاموا بهذا الادعاءات كاذبة وذلك لتكذيب ادعاء ذلك المتطرف الارهابي الخسييس.*

*ملحوظة يتم تدعيم موقع المرصد الاسلامي للتنصير من قبل بعض المتطرفين التي تهدف الي تخريب مصر ومنها "القروي الريفي اسامة الهتيمي" صاحب المقالات التحريضية علي المسيحين وكاتب مقال حادث الأسكندرية.. الحل معروف ويقصد ان لم يفك عن الاسيرات سوف يبقي الوضع بالتفجيرات* .

*اسامة الهتيمي*




​ 
تابعوا باقي المحرضين


----------



## emadramzyaiad (2 يناير 2011)

فين الدوله


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2011)

*اضف*
*العوا*
*عمارة*
*زغلول النجار*
*.............الخ*
*فينك يا حكومة*
*الارهابيين معروفيين بالاسم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*محمد سليم العو نسيتوه هههههههههههه*​

*هتقولوا فين الدوله هقولكوا متعمده تسيب الاشكال دي علينا...*​​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 يناير 2011)

الهنا موجود مش ممكن يسيب شعبه واولاده


----------



## emad93 (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> ابو يحيي الصرماني​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*الاسم مكتوب غلط ...*

*المفروض يبقي اسمه*

*ابو يحي الصرماتي *

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*و الباقيين اسامة البهيمي مش الهتيمي و خالد الحرب بس مش الحربي*

*ههههههههههه *

*شياطين متنكرين في صوره بشر*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2011)

حاميها حراميها


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*المحرض الأساسي: كتاب الشيطان على الأرض المرسل لأتباعه عن طريق محمد بن عبد الشيطان - القران-

والباقي كله تفاصيل. *


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

اشكر جميع من قاموا بالتعليق ولكن اريد ان ابلغ الجميع انا هؤلاء المحرضين الذي نقوم بطرحهم هما اول من زرعوا بذور الفتنة وبعد ذلك تم تعميمها للجميع من المسلمون المتطرفون فهنك مسلمون معتدلون لا يريدوا الخرب لمصرنا الحبيبة فليعلموا بمخطات هؤلاء الخونة الذي سوف يجعلوا مصرنا عراق قريبآ .

تابعوا باقي المحرضين 

اعتذر عن التأخير واقدم خالص التعازي لاسر شهداء اولاد الملك بكنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

بعد ان قاموا هؤلاء المحرضين الذي تم الاشارة لهم مسبقآ بزرع فتيلة الاشتعل للفتنة الطائفية في مصر لتحقيق بذلك اجندة ارهابية خالصة تحقق تفتييت هذا الوطن وجعلها دولة خاربة مفككة للنيل منها ويبقي البطل الوحيد هو امريكا واروبا فالمقدمة وتسقط مصر مثلها بمثل السودان العراق الجزائر دارفور نيجيريا ويحكم علي رئيسها بالاعدام المحقق مثل صدام او يطلب للمحاكمة الجنائية الدولية مثل البشير وايضآ مصيره الاعدام لا محال .


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

وسوف اظل اقولها واتمني ان تصل للسلطة العام والحكومة المصرية في مقاله بعنوان " يفعلها الصغار .. ويقع فيها الكبار"

لانهم تركوا لهم باب الفتن علي مصرعيه فلماذا لم يعتقل مثل هؤلاء ويحارب مثل هذا الفكر القاتل الذي ينوي علي خراب مصر .. *ألم تروا ماذا حدث بحكومة العراق الم تروا ماذا شاهد صدام اولاده ينفذ بهم حكم الاعدام فأني اوجهة هذه الرسالة للحكومة المصرية بأكملها ان لما تقبضوا علي مثل هؤلاء الخونة اصحاب الفكر الهادم المتطرف سوف يهدم المعبد فوق رؤسكم جميعآ .*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*محمـد سـليم العـوَّا* 






*احد علماء المسلمين واكبر ممول للارهاب الدولي في الشرق الاوسط ينفذ اجندة ارهابية لتخريب مصر وجعلها دولة مستعمرة وتلقي بحتفها وتقع تحت سيادة الامم المتحدة UN*​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*ولماذا تحتجز دولة العراق رهائن مسيحيين في كنيسة سيدة النجاة لتفرج عن سيدتين مصريتين تري أنهما احتجزتا في الأديرة المصرية؟*
*ولماذا لم تفعل ذلك حين كانت أسيرات العراق في سجون الاحتلال الأمريكي وتمارس ضدهن جرائم أخلاقية وانسانية؟ ولماذا لم يطالبوا بالإفراج عن أسيرات القاعدة القابعات في سجون العراق؟*
*ولماذا لم تقم قاعدة العراق باحتجاز رهائن من أجل آلاف الأسيرات الفلسطينيات المعذبات في سجون الاحتلال الإسرائيلي؟ *​ 

*فالاجابة عزيزي معروفة ..*​ 
*نظرآ لثروة العوا الكبيرة من متحصلات الجمعيات الخيرية والجهات السعودية ثم ارسالها للعراق للمساعدة في تكوين دولة العراق الاسلامية والوقوف بجانب المجاهدين فالعراق شاهد هذا الفيديو لاعترافات امير جماعة عراقي يعترف بتلقيه اموال من مصر لتنفيذ اجندات ارهابية في العراق وذلك يذكرنا بحادث كنيسة سيدة النجاة في العراق منذ شهرين .*​ 
*لمعرفة الدولة التي تعطي التوجية للارهابين العراقيين قم بتقديم الفيديو الي دقيقتين اي قدم الفيديو للدقيقة 2*​ 

[YOUTUBE]fqrcbarQBWs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

لماذا العوا هو الممول الوحيد لاحداث كنيسة النجاة بالعراق ثم كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية ؟

حاول العوا قبل الحدثين وقبل ظهور ابو يحي الصرماني ان يجد مسلك او طريق لكي يحقق الاجندة المجند اليها وهي تدمير مصر بأحداث اكبر فتنة طائفية تشهدها مصرنا الحبيبة 
العوا والبداية والسعي وراي خراب الدولة والاطاحة والقضاء علي الحكومة الحالية وتكوين دولة اسلامية مثل افغانستان 

تابعونا

​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*العوا يدعي بأن ابن وكيل المطرانية يقوم بأستيراد اسلاحة ومتفجرات للكنيسة والاديرة *

*وتأتي الضربة القاسمة للعوا ويفشل للمرة الاولي في تنفيذ اجندته وهي تفجير الفتنة وتسريب المتطرفين المحتفظ بهم لديه وهي احداث تفجير كنيسة او قتل الاقباط *

*كيف فشل العوا بعد هذا الادعاء الكاذب .... تابع *

*إبن وكيل المطرانية محبوسا بدون مرجعية قانونية*
* فى 11/8/2010م تم حبس جوزيف أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق وبسؤاله بأنه يعرف صاحب هذه الشحنة من الألعاب النارية فأقر أنه لم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يعرف شيئا عن هذه الشحنة ولا يملك الكونتينر ولا يملك سفينة ولم يستورد شيئاً من الصين وليس عنده إذن أساسا بالإستيراد وبعدها تم الإفراج عنه ورغم ذلك تم التحفظ عليه بقسم شرطة بور سعيد بأمر من مباحث أمن الدولة ولا يعلم أحد التهمة الموجهة إليه وأتضح أن الشحنة تم تحريزها يوم 3/8/2010م وحسب توصيف ضابط الشرطة الذى قام بتحريزها أن الكونتينر كان فيها بعض الأثاث وفيها  240 كارتونة من الألعاب النارية (صواريخ رمضان التى يلعب بها الأطفال فى الشوارع) وجريدة الأخبار الحكومية أوردت أن الشحنة ألعاب نارية  وقررت النيابة حبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات فى القضية رقم 756 لسنة 2010 إدارى الميناء وقرر قاضى المعارضات إخلاء سبيل المتهم بينما قرر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود منع المتهم من السفر خارج البلاد * تم دفع الكفالة 1000 جنيه وشعبة البحث الجنائي أفرجت عنه وظل محتجز فى أمن الدولة وكان أخلى سبيله وظل أكثر من 10 أيام تحت التحفظ ثم فوجئ الجميع بترحيله لسجن أبو زعبل بعد صدور أمر من السيد وزير الداخلية بإعتقالة مبنى على التحريات والتحريات فى العادة ليست دليلاً للإدانة لأنها يحتمل أن تكون مغرضة !*
*النجار المحامى عن أبن وكيل المطرانية يقول في بلاغه للنائب العام: حبس ابن وكيل مطرانية بورسعيد مخالف للدستور .. الجريمة لا تخضع لقانون الطوارئ إلا في حالات المخدرات والإرهاب، وبالتالي أمر حبسه دون وجه حق!! تقدم "بيتر النجار" المحامي ببلاغ للنائب العام يتظلم فيه من أمر الحبس الصادر بشان "أسامة فاروق هنري"، و"جوزيف بطرس أثناسيوس" دون وجه حق؛ بالمخالفة لنص المادة 66 من الدستور المصري -كما جاء في البلاغ- في القضية رقم 754 لسنة 2010 إداري الميناء لأنه بتاريخ 3/8/2010 تم إلقاء القبض على المتهمين طبقـًا للمحضر رقم 754 إداري الميناء، بتهمة التهرب الجمركي وقد حققت النيابة العامة فيه وصدر قرارًا بحبس المتهمين أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق، طبقـًا لنص المادة 134 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، وبعدها صدر قرارًا بالإفراج عن المتهم الأول وأُفرج عنه قضائيـًا بتاريخ 5 أغسطس، وبعد ذلك صدر قرارًا بإخلاء سبيل المتهم الثاني إلا أن النيابة لم تفرج عنه وفي تصريح خاص لصحيفة "الأقباط متحدون" أكد "النجار" أن النيابة استغلت حقها باستئناف قرار الإفراج عن المتهم "جوزيف بطرس أثناسيوس" وأيدت هذا القرار غرفة المشورة، ولم يتم الإفراج عنه حتى الآن علمـًا بأن التهمة الموجهة إليه هي التهرب الجمركي، وطبقـًا للقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1980وخاصة المادة 122، والتي تنص على أنه: "...لذلك فقد وجب تطبيق القواعد العامة لقانون العقوبات، وهي تقضي وفقـًا لنص المادة 18 منه على ألا تنقضي 24 ساعة ولا تزيد عن 3 سنوات"، وعقوبة الحبس في هذا النص جوازية وفقـًا لقول المشرع، أو بإحدى العقوبتين، وبذلك يكون القاضي مُخير وأضاف أنه بالتالي فإن الجريمة لا تخضع لقانون الطوارئ المعدل بقرار رئيس الجمهورية والذي ينص على ألا يصدر أمر اعتقال إلا في جرائم المخدرات والإرهاب فقط، وبالتالي نجد أن هناك أمر حبس دون وجه حق وطالب "النجار" في البلاغ الذي يحمل الرقم 6317 عرائض النائب العام؛ بالإفراج عن المتهم الثاني طبقـًا لنص المادة 6 من تعليمات النيابة العامة للتحقيق في البلاغ، والإفراج عنه بعدها مباشرة.*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*العوااااااا*
*صاحب ثاني فتنة طائفية لكي ينفذ الاجندة لقتل الاقباط وتمويل تنظيمة الارهابي في العراق او مصر *

*العوا يقول الكنائس المصرية مدججة بالسلاح وبيشوي يقود الأقباط لحرب المسلمين*
*وكل ذلك لكي يسنح له الفرصة في قتل اكبر عدد من الاقباط عند وصول حالة الاحتقان الطائفي للمسلمين باقواله وادعائته الكاذبة*​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*ضربة كبرى للعوا *

*أوردت الدستور   نص تحقيقات النيابة حوادث ومحاكم مع جوزيف بطرس أثناسيوس بطرس الجبلاوي «50 عاماً» نجل وكيل مطرانية بورسعيد ،والمحبوس حالياً علي ذمة التحقيق جريدة الدستور فى 19/9/2010م كتب من هاني سمير وقد أثبتت التحقيقات أن النيابة وجهت في 11 أغسطس الماضي لنجل وكيل المطرانية تهمة جلب مفرقعات دون ترخيص والوساطة بين مستورد الحاوية منصف رشدي والمستخلص الجمركي أسامة فاروق زخاري لتسهيل دخول مواد محظورة قانوناً بناء علي محضر تحريات من الرائد ياسر السنباري ولم تكن التهمة هي تهريب أسلحة كما أن الشحنة قادمة من الصين وليس إسرائيل.
وذكر محضر ضبط الشحنة الذي حمل رقم 754 لعام 2010 بشرطة موانئ بورسعيد أن الحاوية رقم 9453180 مقاس 40 قدماً والقادمة من دولة الصين تحتوي علي 950 كرتونة «منضدة» طبقاً للمستندات ببوليصة الشحن خبأ بداخلها أصناف مخالفة لما هو وارد بالمستندات ومحظور استيرادها إلا وفقاً لضوابط قانونية بقصد إدخالها البلاد دون سداد الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب المستحقة عنها،وتم تشكيل لجنة جمركية لجرد مشمول الحاوية، وأسفر الجرد عن وجود 447 كرتونة تحتوي علي ألعاب نارية و314 كرتونة أخري تحتوي علي أثاث. كما سجل تقرير وحدة الحماية المدنية وجود 240 كرتونة تحتوي علي ألعاب نارية من نوع ياكريوت.
من جهته نفي المتهم ما نسب إليه وقال أمام النيابة: «اللي حصل إن أنا إمبارح كنت قاعد في منزلي الكائن في حي مبارك عمارة 1 وبعدين جه واحد ضابط علينا وقال الضابط عايزك في القسم فلبست ورحت معاه، والضابط ناقشني في القسم وأنا معرفش حاجة عن موضوع القضية ولا عن التهمة فيها غير اسم أسامة فاروق زخاري اللي كان أبوه من حوالي 30 سنة بيحصل الكهرباء عندنا في البيت، وهو نفسه أسامة كان بيجيلي المحل علي طول أديله حسنة ومن فترة بطلت الإحسان إليه بسبب ظروفي المعيشية، وده كل اللي أعرفه عن الموضوع».
وأضاف في التحقيقات :«الضابط ياسر قالَّي في البداية فيه واحد مستورد وأسامة مستخلص وإنت اللي تعرف الراجل بتاع القاهرة وإنت اللي كنت وسيط بينه وبين أسامة فأنا عاوز أسمع منك تفاصيل الموضوع بالكامل، فأنا قلتله ما اعرفش حاجة عن الموضوع ده، وقلت له نفس الكلام بالنسبة لأسامة وطلبت مواجهتي بالمدعو أسامة فجابه فعلا وواجهني بيه».
وردا علي سؤال النيابة للمتهم «ما تفصيلات الحوار الذي دار بينك وبين المدعو أسامة عند مواجهتك به؟» قال«جوزيف»:«هو قالي أنا شفتك عند بنك الشركة المصرفية بالنورس وإنت أعطيتني خمسة عشر ألف جنيه الأسبوع اللي فات علشان أخلصلك الرسالة، قلتله أنا معرفش حاجة عن الموضوع وقالي أنا قعدت معاك قبل كده علي القهوة وقالي قبل كده أنا شوفتك ماشي في الشارع وسلمت عليك، وأسامة قال للضابط أنا كنت باروح له المحل بتاعه «محل الجبلاوي»، الضابط قاله يعني فيه حد شافك وإنت بتروح له المحل بتاعه من الناس اللي قاعدين قدام المحل، قاله لأ ما كانش فيه حد بيشوفني والضابط بيسمعلنا أنا وأسامة، قالي إنت معاك فلوس تصرف علي القضية قدام الضابط وأنا قلت للضابط أشهد علي كده وده كل اللي حصل».
من جانبه قال بيتر النجار ـ المحامي ـ إنه تقدم بتظلم للنائب العام من أمر الحبس الصادر لجوزيف بطرس الجبلاوي وأسامة فاروق هنري،حيث إنه بتاريخ 5 أغسطس الماضي صدر قرار بالإفراج عن «هنري» قضائياً، وبتاريخ 11 من نفس الشهر صدر قرار بإخلاء سبيل المتهم «جوزيف» إلا أن النيابة استأنفت قرار الإفراج وأيدت طلبها غرفة المشورة، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ لم يتم الإفراج عن المتهمين..وأضاف: فوجئنا بصدورأمر اعتقال للاثنين علماً بأن الجريمة الموجهة لهما من النيابة العامة هي تهرب جمركي.
*

​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 يناير 2011)

*العوا غاضب من تأييد الكنيسة لجمال مبارك 
وأوضح ان تاييد الكنيسة للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك ونجله جمال مبارك لم يتم الاعلان عنه في عام 2009 على قناة او تي في التي يملكها نجيب ساويرس في برنامج مانشيت وإنما هذا التأييد سابق على هذا التاريخ بسنوات؛ ففي 18يونيه 2005 انعقد المجمع المقدس برئاسة البابا شنوده وحضره جميع المطارنة والاساقفة بالإضافة إلى أساقفة الخارج ليقرروا ويناقشوا تاييد الرئيس مبارك ونجله وهذا حق لكل مصري ولكن عندما يتحول هذا التاييد ويتخذ شكلا دينيا وكنسيا فانه يصبح امرا مفسدا للدولة مؤكدا ان هذا الموقف من المسيحيين والكنيسة يعد عملا سياسيا واضحا يخالف ما يدعونه عن العقيدة الكنسية  وأضاف العوا: "في 18 يونيو 2005، اجتمع المجمع المقدس برئاسة الأنبا شنودة وبحضور جميع الأساقفة والمطارنة في مصر والخارج وعلى رأسهم أساقفة القدس وأساقفة إفريقيا في السودان وكينيا وجوهانسبرج وفرنسا وبلجيكا وانجلترا واستراليا وجميع الدول التي يتواجد فيها مطارنة لأقباط المهجر، لبحث مسألة واحدة وهي دعم الرئيس مبارك ونجله جمال".
وحذر من الاعتماد في انتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة على دعم الكنيسة، مشيرا إلى أن ذلك أمر يفسد الدولة، ويحولها إلى دولة دينية، داعيا القيادات الكنسية إلى العودة إلى شاطئ الصواب والتعقل.
*​*
*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (4 يناير 2011)

*العوا *

*الوحيد الذي لم يندد بالحادث لو يلمح عليه نهائيآ علي موقعه الالكتروني في حين ان الاغلبية العظمي من الشيوخ الذين نددوا بهذا الحادث الاليم لكنيسة القديسين*​


----------

